# Hilfe bei myspace Layout



## taleside (27. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ein myspace Profil erstellen, das im Allgemeinen diesem hier entspricht:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=24343433

Grafiken sind vorhanden... Habe aber nicht wirklich so den Durchblick wie ich das ganze nun umsetze..

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Maik (27. August 2008)

Hi,

wärst du mit dieser Frage nicht im myspace-Forum "Anpassen" besser aufgehoben?

mfg Maik


----------

